# another try



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope this works


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Your work is simply beautiful! What a needle artist you are.


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

wow.. those are gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

the blanket is absolutely stunning...... and the baby outfit is also gorgeous.....


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

What lovely work you do. Everything is just so beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

OHHHHHH how very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! You are very very talented!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Both are absolutely beautiful!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful work!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your blanket is stunning


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful blanket and baby set. Great work!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the white afghan with the multi-colored flowers.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

That afghan/bedspread is precious and gorgeous. The sweater set is so perfect. The color is great. If you are sharing the pattern I'll keep my eyes out for it. thanks for letting us see your wonderful work.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Such beautiful work and lovely colors!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to post your pictures. What lovely needlework. It must have taken you some time to create such wonderful pieces.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

What a fantastic blanket!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful projects; especially love the afghan


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

WOWWWWW, they r soooooo beautiful


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Is that afghan crochet? Or knitted, I can't tell but is absolutely gorgeous! Prettiest thing I have seen lately.

Also love the sweater set.


----------



## gaynor66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow fantastic work the colours all go together so well and I agree that's the prettiest blanket I've seen in a long time. I knitted that baby set for my son 21 years ago its just a timeless classic and looks wonderful in that colour x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You work is so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your nice bright, clear colors in the baby blanket are so attractive and cheerful and the little set is just beautiful in that lovely shade of aqua... I'll bet you did the doily/cloth on the table as well. Great work....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Both are beautiful. The afghan pattern is unsual; never have seen one like it.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful, I love the blanket it is gorgeous. Leonora


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

The afghan is just stunning'


----------



## mani (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Simply beautiful! You are an artist.


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

really beautiful work congratulations


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very, very, beautiful!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Totally stunning blanket! You are VERY clever!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

In a word...EXQUISITE......!!!!!

Sandy


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

That is the most beautiful blanket - super job!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

How lovely!!!


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

they are beautiful...wow wow wow


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

An absolutely gorgeous blanket,so so different,and the colours are lovely,goes with the outfit perfectly.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work!!Love the colour you chose for the sweater.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. That blanket is outstanding. You are an artist.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beatutiful Beautiful Thank you for sharing


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning afghan and beautiful sweater. Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Spectacular and lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love your work so beautiful.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## 1lgiguere (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Please share pattern...


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Both the afghan and sweater set are beautiful. Can you share the pattern for both?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

One word.."Beautiful"...


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

great job, very pretty


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

georgeous work


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

beautiful you did a great job on all thanks for sharing with us


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Your work is wonderful. I would love to try my hand at both your lovely projects.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful..I especially love the blanket


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

Your work is outstanding I love the afghan would love to make one is it possible to get the pattern. thanks in advance the sweater set also.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the blanket. Colors work for boy or girl, and you have done a very good job of arranging the color blocks. Your work is perfect and so pretty.


----------



## Aussie Granma (Jul 23, 2012)

Baby outfit is lovely the blanket is absolutely exquisite, just breathtaking. I am just learning to crotchet butyou have inspired me to keep at it. I would absolutely love to have this pattern also. Hopefully in time I will become proficient enough to do this project. Thank you for sharing love it, love it!!!


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket would love the pattern if you can share


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice Work!!


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

I would love the pattern also, the blanket is so beautiful


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Art work...that's what this is! Beautiful!


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. You do beautiful work!


----------



## Perlaelsa (Dec 8, 2011)

The blanket is very lovely, also the baby set. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

that blanket is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen! I could die happy if I could do work like that!

luv Lynda


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and blanket. Can you share the pattern for the sweater.


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh my word! absolutley beautiful work and color ways. Looks so soft and cuddly. Nicely done! You should be proud.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

simply awsome!!!!!


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to see that pattern too


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, what stunningly gorgeous work tawney!! The sweater set is very lovely, but the blanket is extraordinary. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

Just Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

beautiful- I love the blanket


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning work
I would also love the patterns or at least the names and where they are from


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfection in motion....your color choices, pattern choice and handiwork are awe inspiring


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your work is stunning! I love the brighter pastels you used in that gorgeous baby blanket. It just pops and made me smile this morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your afgan. The colors are so pretty.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes,please share your pattern For the bedspread if you can. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Your blanket and baby outfit are so beautiful.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Just too spectacular for words to express. Beautiful work! :-D


----------



## turttle1951 (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful items! Love the colors in the blanket.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolute stunning blanket, such pretty colours, very talented. The sweater set is adorable, I too will keep a lookout for patterns. Gorgeous.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow...this is stunning work love love love it...


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow...I am in total awe of your talent - these are wonderful


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Would love to have a copy of the baby sweater set.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Breathtaking for sure!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, love the blanket


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

It worked and your work is great!!!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! There is a very lucky baby out there!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the bright flower afghan.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my! everything is beautiful!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

ohhh how very very pretty


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

OOOOH MY GOD, THEY'RE GORGEOUS!!!!! Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding work. Very talented.


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your work. It is truly amazing.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty blanket.


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Go to search and type in Puritan bedspread- a very old pattern 
Also ithttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puritan-bedspread-4507 
has the pattern. Annie R


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Tawney, thank you so very much for sharing your beautiful work with all of us. The blanket and sweater set are definitely "keepers" for some lucky child. I love the blankie colors and the way you used them.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

The blanket is perfection!! I love it!! and the sweater is gorgeous!! May I ask where you found the patterns for both projects??


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I have printed directions and will have to try this real soon


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Magnificient


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

your work is so pretty


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Wish I could crochet like that. The sweater set is so nicely done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cityfolk (Aug 21, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh WOW, I'm speechless. Just Beautiful...


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

What a pretty blanket!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Your work is exquisite.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOVE BOTH OF THEM, WOULD LOVE THE PATTERNS


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am late enough that all the good words have been used! However, Let me say "ohhhhhh" that is pretty!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Great work, especialy the sweater, it is perfect. Would you share the pattern, please.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

your stuff is so pretty!!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW! You are so talented! Your work is just beautiful!


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

brilliant work ,


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

tawney said:


> I hope this works


I have been trying to send a couple of photos of my very simple knitted t-shirt, and it just doesn't seem to go through. I've been following the directions, but it doesn't work. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.

BTW, your work is lovely!

Hazel


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

Iam so sorry Icannot send the pattern because it is very old & I don't even know where I got it but I have it on a old pease of paper.
If anyone out there has a copy please send it to me so I can forward it on to all the people who have asked for it
Tawney


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Your blanket is just gorgeous and the baby set is beautiful


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so beautiful.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gorgeous work. Love both items. Baby sweater is so pretty. What stitch is that? Love your work. Thanks for sharing. lulu4


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gorgeous work. Love both items. Baby sweater is so pretty. What stitch is that? Love your work. Thanks for sharing. lulu4


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

How lovely! Thanks for sharing with us out here. pj stitches!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my!! What gorgeous work you do!! You can be very proud to be able to make things so well!! I really LOVE that blanket! Looks like that would have taken a while to make! Great job!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That blanket is exquisite - fantastic work - so lovely


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your work is so very beautiful xx


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Annie R has posted the pattern name and link on pg. 8. it is called Puritan Bedspread. Thanks Annie. I have this pattern and I was trying to remember the name and couldn't come up with it. "Sometimers" LOL


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You've done a fantastic job!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are stunning! Hope you are able to post the pattern sources!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! And different!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

What talent you have. That blanket is stunning!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

SWEET


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

such beautiful work.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

beautifull,


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

What a great knitter/crocheter you are. The Afghan is gorgeous.


----------



## knitting frau (Jul 29, 2012)

SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I am speechless......wonderful work.


----------



## perrie (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Oh to be so talatened. Beautiful. Love the colours. I just love seeing everyone's beautiful handwork. It brightens my day and reminds me just how lucky I am. Thank you and everyone for sharing.


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, Love that pattern and know it well. I made a bedspread in the 60s and it took me two years spare time of a busy mother with three small children. I made 1 square in 3 hours. Not a fast crocheter. Won second prize at the Ariz. State Fair. Still have
it on the bed today. Annie R


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful ad the baby set just precious. What great work you do.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Annie R for posting the free link to the pattern. Love it and it is now on my to do list.


----------



## holy723 (Jul 13, 2012)

This works. And I love them very much!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Annie R...Thank you for sharing the link!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All your work past and present postings is amazing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much Annie for sharing link....
I thought...Oh NO another group to join to get pattern LOL..
FYI for others like me...On Ravery page....Go down to ....

This pattern is available for free. 
and click ...
Archived pattern link...VOILE'



Annie R said:


> Go to searh and type in Puritan bedspread- a very old pattern
> Also ithttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puritan-bedspread-4507
> has the pattern. Annie R


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

What beautiful work you do. rlmayknit


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning work and the colors are fantastic!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

they are lovely you have a great eye for color choices


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful, what lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Really Really beautiful work Well Done


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

tawney said:


> I hope this works


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puritan-bedspread-4507


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantastic. Thank you for showing us your beautifull work.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

What wonderful crafting


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

What wonderful crafting!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

The blanket is gorgeous!!


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

I just love love love the blanket. This is one pattern I know I will do in the near future.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

wow these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Tawnie, these are so beautiful.


----------



## simplyme (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work. Love the colors.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Both are very pretty.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love all of them


----------



## jpbsmb (Dec 9, 2011)

That blanket is amazing so is your other work.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What beautiful work!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wowee~~~~ LOVE it all!!! That baby set is absolutely gorgeous and so is the blanket!!1


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow! Just love that baby blanket! :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.Can you share the pattern information for the blanket and sweater set.please?


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

someone sent this give it a try
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puritan-bedspread-4507 
let me know if it works


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

someone sent this give it a try
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puritan-bedspread-4507 
let me know if it works


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Wow gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You do such beautiful work. Always a joy to see your avatar and other pictures pop up.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You do such beautiful work. Always a joy to see your avatar and other pictures pop up.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

So so beautiful. Will I ever get up to your standard? Well done.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

the blanket is so pretty & the colors are beautiful together, the sweater set is done perfectly just love your work always!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabulous afghan! Beautiful sweater set.


----------



## JulietteM02 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

